
Datomic for Five Year Olds - llambda
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/datomic-for-five-year-olds/
======
eah13
This is a nice interview. I attended a one day workshop on Datomic taught by
Stu Halloway this summer, which was great, but a post like this is prolly a
better intro to the main concepts.

The way that Datomic is accretive over time is the key data model decision,
and it lets each temporal state of the DB be a value. From the article:

"The most novel thing here is "retrieves the database". In Datomic, you have
the concept of the "value of the database" - the database as a whole, as a
data structure. The Peer Library is responsible for pulling as much of that
data structure into memory as necessary to satisfy your queries.

In this way, your queries run largely in your application rather than in a
central database server, allowing for easy read scalability. It gives more
power to your application rather than keeping all the power in a central
server, where you have to worry about bottlenecks.

Finally, Datomic does not implement its own storage solution but instead
relies on storage as a service, allowing you to choose which storage backend
you use. Right now, the following backends are supported:

The filesystem DynamoDB Riak Couchbase Infinispan SQL database"

